# Nokia X3 + wammu

## Pryka

Ma ktoś pomysł do tego jak zmusić wammu/gammu do współpracy z Nokią X-3?

Motam się z tym już kilka dni... automatyczna konfiguracja nie przechodzi, więc próbowałem bawić się kreatorem ale rozbijam się o podanie dokładnej ścieżki do urządzenia... nie wiem skąd ją wytrzasnąć. 

```

Bus 006 Device 007: ID 0421:0241 Nokia Mobile Phones
```

```

[ 1173.660023] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 8 using uhci_hcd

[ 1173.800054] usb 6-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 1173.808052] usb 6-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 1173.816053] usb 6-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 1173.821066] usb 6-2: default language 0x0409

[ 1173.836054] usb 6-2: udev 8, busnum 6, minor = 647

[ 1173.836056] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0421, idProduct=0242

[ 1173.836058] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1173.836060] usb 6-2: Product: Nokia X3-00

[ 1173.836062] usb 6-2: Manufacturer: Nokia

[ 1173.836064] usb 6-2: SerialNumber: 353770044212513

[ 1173.836121] usb 6-2: usb_probe_device

[ 1173.836124] usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 3 choices

[ 1173.839058] usb 6-2: adding 6-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1173.839098] usb-storage 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1173.839103] usb-storage 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1173.839105] usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 1173.839148] usb-storage: -- associate_dev

[ 1173.839149] usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0421, Product: 0x0242, Revision: 0x0840

[ 1173.839151] usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

[ 1173.839154] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

[ 1173.839155] usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

[ 1173.839170] scsi7 : usb-storage 6-2:1.0
```

Nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć /dev/tty, /dev/usb czy czegoś podobnego aby podać w konfiguracji.

----------

## znal

Próbowałeś wylistować zawartość /dev (w stylu find /dev > listing) przed i po podłączeniu, a następnie diff listingów?

Jeśli żadne urządzenie nie przybywa to najprawdopodobniej oznacza brak odpowiednich sterowników.

----------

## Pryka

Nie pomyślałem o tym  :Smile:  dzięki.

Zlokalizowałem urządzenie ale... jest problem bo, wywala mi błąd.

```
Opis: Error opening device. Unknown, busy or no permissions

Funkcja: Init

Kod błędu: 2
```

Last edited by Pryka on Wed Feb 22, 2012 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sza_ry

Może tak jak niektóre modemy 3G, Twoja Nokia ma kilka urządzeń na jednym USB.

Czasami pomaga:

```
sys-apps/usb_modeswitch
```

----------

## Pryka

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Może tak jak niektóre modemy 3G, Twoja Nokia ma kilka urządzeń na jednym USB.
> 
> Czasami pomaga:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nie wiem czy to coś da, bo samo podłączenie telefonu do portu USB skutkuje dostępem do karty pamięci. Więc teoretycznie modeswitch przełączy mi telefon na opcję modemu o ile taka istnieje.

Tak czy siak sprawdzę sobie to wieczorkiem i zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

EDIT:

Lipa, po użyciu modeshwitch znika dostęp przez USB do karty pamięci, do samego urządzenia jednak dalej nie mogę się dostać. Taki sam błąd jak wcześniej.

----------

## Jacekalex

Czy przypadkiem nie chodzi o ten model.

Bo w tej chwili do współpracy z Linuxem brałbym coś z Androidem.

Oczywiście, jak mój zabytek (Nokia) sie rozleci do reszty, bo z Linuxem śmiga elegancko.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Ten model, ale nie wymieniam póki się nie rozwali, poza tym telefon służy mi do tylko i wyłączenie do dzwonienia i słuchania muzyki nic więcej tam nie potrzebuję, wystarczają mi proste aparaty.

W każdym razie widziałem ten konfig, ale on jest pod bluetooth a ja łączę via usb.

----------

